# Help! What should I do?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Amar2468 said:


> Hi, am Australian based, my 2011 Holden cruise JH 2.0L T diesel hatchback has a problem I suspect from the transmission, when I accelerate normally I hear/feel a clunk and also when I take my foot off pedal. Normal shifting through gears is fairly smooth, when problem began I took to transmission service place they reset clutch adaptions and replaced transmission fluid. Problem hasn’t been fixed, I’ve been smelling a burning smell on Occassion as well.


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

